# Solved: eMachines EL1333G-01w CPU Upgrade HELP please!



## visschman (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi there I have a question regarding CPU compatibility for the eMachines EL1333G-01w. I've already spent way to much time researching this subject on the net and returned little results thus far. I thought this might be a good place to find my answer. Hopefully someone here can assist me in finding the best upgrade for the CPU in this POS! 

Now before I start, I know that eMachines are junk and that I would be better off building a new system completely. However there is one problem with that. I'm fairly stubborn and have set my mind on making this one work! That said if you can't help me with my problem move along. 

I received this computer for free because it was non operational. "Jitterbugging" is what the previous owner said it was doing. I had no idea what jitterbugging was but now I understand. The reason the previous owner gave up on it was because it had a bad on board graphics chip. I love to tinker so I fixed it by installing a low profile graphics card in the available pci-e port. Problem solved or so you'd think. Now I'm not happy with the slow factory installed AMD Athlon 2850e! That brings me to my question...

What CPU's will work on the motherboard installed in the eMachines EL1333G-01w? It currently has the Athlon 2850e installed and works fine. The details on the motherboard are as follows:

MB DA061/087L EuP
08120-3M
48.3V006.03M

The only problem I see is that the power supply is proprietary to this case so I'm limited to the available 220W output. Plus I added a low profile graphics card that pulls some juice too. I figure if I stay at or under a 45 watt CPU it will be fine with the factory power supply that's not upgradeable unless I fabricate an external one but that just defeats the whole purpose of a slim line PC case.

In all my research I found that Acer who also happen to own eMachines makes the Acer Aspire x3200. That is capable of running the phenom x4. It has a slightly different motherboard and larger cpu cooler assembly but other than that it's the same thing. 

That got me thinking that I could just upgrade the whole motherboard and cpu combo keeping in mind the 220W output. Always an option but for now I'd just like to know what CPU's will work with the currently installed motherboard. The MB DA061/087L EuP 08120-3M 48.3V006.03M.

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Acer usually lists the type of CPU a board can handle...

But that is a SFF PC, it uses all non-standard parts. While the chipset can support most AM2 CPUS, there is a reason Acer went with that particular CPU 2 years ago... Its low-cost and low-heat. Installing a much better AM2 CPU may not work (BIOS support, lack of) and heat management... ie: if you stick in a normal CPU, the system may overheat and die. The Athlon 2850e is not a normal chip... maybe a special order for Acer only.


----------



## visschman (Jun 20, 2012)

BTW I did find this link awhile back that shows it supports upto athon x2 (45watt max) but they make several different EL1333g submodels so I'm not sure if this is for the one I have or a different one. So very confusing! 
http://support.gateway.com/emachines/desktop/2009/emachines/el/EL1333G/EL1333Gsp3.shtml


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay, then you only need to locate an AMD socket AM2 CPU that is 45w. These are not common, they are specialty CPUs from 2008 that are 40w~80 cooler that other AMD CPUs.

Look for: 
X2 4050e = 2.1Ghz
X2 4450e = 2.3Ghz $57
X2 4850e = 2.5Ghz $40
X2 5050e = 2.6Ghz
X2 4850B = 2.5Ghz

Check out this site for odd older tech to purchase: http://www.pricewatch.com/cpu/


----------



## visschman (Jun 20, 2012)

I just purchased an AMD Athlon X2 5050e. Got a good deal on it but it's coming from China so it will be a few weeks before I can install it to test. Keep your









I'll give an update after I test it whether it worked or not. If all goes well this thing should make for a good starter HTPC. 

Thanks for your input, Compiler!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm going to assume that you've already maxed it out with 4 GB of DDR2 PC2-6400(DDR2-800) RAM.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## visschman (Jun 20, 2012)

Done and done. (installed win 7 64bit ultimate)


----------



## visschman (Jun 20, 2012)

The AMD Athlon X2 5050e *DOES* work with the emachines (acer) boxer motherboard MB DA061/087L EuP
08120-3M 48.3V006.03M.


----------



## visschman (Jun 20, 2012)

Just a quick update. All is well with the new AMD 5050e processor. Running smooth & sexy. I just wanted to let whoever it might interested know that you can also overclock the CPU on this motherboard. Use the Nvidia system tools software. You can find it here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia-system-tools-6.08-driver.html I didn't get it to go very far because you can't boost up the core voltages but I did manage to get it to run at a stable 2.9GHz. Not much of a performance increase over the stock 2.6GHz. But hey it unlocked an extra 600MHz for free. Just FYI. Hope it helps.


----------



## visschman (Jun 20, 2012)

Another update: I still wasn't satisfied with the AMD 5050e processor. I felt like I could squeeze a bit more performance out of this little computer yet. I did a lot of looking and found out that these same motherboards are indeed used in the Acer Aspire X1200 and more importantly the X3200. As I mentioned in a previous post. I was comcerned that because it was a diffrent part number and the bios is different if wouldn't post if I put an AMD Phenom X4 in it. Well I found a decent deal on an AMD Phenom X4 9550 and popped it in and it posts and runs like a charm!  

I was even able to overclock it using the above mentioned method as well. I also bought the larger CPU heatsink/cooler from an Aspire X3200 to help keep the 95watt X4 Phenom a bit cooler. With the stock eMachines EL1333G-01w cooler under 100% load while folding and overclocked it was running about 60 degrees Celsius. 

So to sum it all up and finally solve my own question... Any AM2+ 95watt or lower processor should work on any version of the Boxer motherboard. the AMD 9550 is verified to be working. I also have a AMD 9650 on the way to put in another boxer board that I acquired along the way.

I hope this helps someone out! These were slow computers when sold at retail but you can make a really decent gaming computer or better yet a killer HTPC out of one.


----------



## visschman (Jun 20, 2012)

OK This will be the last update from me on this subject. The AMD Phenom X4 9750 and 9850 will both work on the motherboard as well. Both the 9750 and 9850 come in a 95 watt and 125 watt version. Make sure you get the 95 watt version as the MB is not rated to run a 125 watt processor.

Phenom X4 9750 [2.4 GHZ] - HD9750WCJ4BGH (I use this one. Best bang for the buck)

Phenom X4 9850 [2.5 GHZ] - HD9850WCJ4BGH (Harder to find and/or higher price tag than it's worth)


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

As long as it was about $50, then it would be a fair price. Current AMD X4 CPUs start at $80~90.


----------

